# Porque temos poucas mensagens no forum dos lusófonos?

## pilla

O que vocês acham? Temos poucos usuários Gentoo falando português, ou eles não são muito ativos, ou eles preferem escrever em outras línguas?

Eu me enquandro no último caso  :Cool: 

----------

## humpback

Eu escrevo em qq lingua  :Smile: 

Mas penso que o problema é mesmo o de sermos pouco activos por aqui....

----------

## darktux

Para ser sincero acho que é por causa do traalho de se tarem a registar  :Smile: 

eu acabei de mer egistar só para responder a isto, pelo menos por enquanto  :Wink: 

----------

## xsl

Ora viva

Subscrevo o reply do darktux na sua integra.

Alem de que muita gente gosta de passar por "low profile"

----------

## AngusYoung

Realmente é um pouquinho chato ficar fazendo registros :/

----------

## PT_LAmb

Infelizmente, no meu caso, é porque tenho a tendência de escrever em Inglês, sempre que tenho dúvidas.   :Embarassed: 

Tenho de passar a escrever nas duas, e postar o link de uma na outra. Neste caso da inglesa na portuguesa.  :Smile: 

Ou ainda melhor   :Idea: , escrever em Português, e depois em Inglês, e por fim editar o primeiro post e inserir o link.  :Very Happy: 

Digo inserir o link, porque para quem ajuda, é sempre melhor ter o máximo de opiniões.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Bom, eu leio ambos os forums.

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tenho de passar a escrever nas duas, e postar o link de uma na outra. Neste caso da inglesa na portuguesa. 

 

----------

## darktux

 :Laughing:   View posts since last visit   :Laughing: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Eu também leio ambos os foruns, mas só costumo por posts nos ingleses. E isso é que vou ter de mudar.

Bom fim-de-semana,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu acho que o problema principal é que quando um gajo quer suporte manda em ingles para o pessoal todo e só vem para aqui para o forum pt para falar de cenas que tenham a ver com gentoo em portugal ou no brasil. É um facto que o numero reduzido de utilizadores pt pode não enconrajar a malta a fazer pedidos de ajuda aqui, mas com certeza que existe alguém que fale português que já teve um problema parecido e poderá ajudar. nunca se sabe =)

----------

